# HardwareRouter  VPN Verbindung



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Hi ich habe Probleme mit einer IPSec Verbindung über den DI804HV 
1.) Unverschlüsselte Verbindungen funktionieren ohne Probleme
2.) Sobald ich einen Tunnel über DynamicVPN mit IPSec erstelle
      und probiere mich über diesen auf den ROuter einzuwählen bekomm ich den Fehler dass der Benutzer/Passwort oder die Domäne ungültig wären
In den Log Dateien des Routers steht kann Benutzer xxxxx nicht finden
closing connection 
finde aber keine Einstellung wo ich einen Benutzer eintragen kann  weis vielleicht jemand wie das geht


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Hab ich jetzt hinbekommen jetzt hab ich diesen Fehler 

SPD Error : this mobile user(217.6.225.XX) use the same subnet[10.0.1.2/255.255.255.255] with others(217.6.225.XX), reject!


kann jemand was damit anfangen


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Irgend jemand muss mir doch helfen können ((( das letzte Hinderniss meinem VPN  muss ja irgend was mit der Client Ip zu tun haben schätz ich mal


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (25. März 2004)

Hi

Ich kann nicht wirklich was damit anfangen aber wenn ich das so auf Deutsch übersetze kommt raus, dass client rechner, mit dem du dich in dein vpn einwählen willst, sich im selbsen Subnetz wie der Host befindet. Wie testest du dein VPN

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Wähl mich per TerminalServer auf einen entfernten Rechner ein und versuch zu verbinden  und kontrolliere dann die Logs des Routers. Allerdings ist meine 
Verbindung des TS etwas komisch StandleitungTelekom->CiscoRouter(Von der Telekom kann ich nix dran machen)->DI-804HV->DMZ(IAS)->NetgearRouter->LAN
IP belegung ist

Lan Cisco: 217.6.225.XXX
Di804HV WAN: 217.6.225.XXX
DI804HV Lan: 10.0.1.1
IAS Lan zu 804HV: 10.0.1.2
IAS zu Neatgear: 10.0.0.2
Netgear Wan :10.0.0.1
Lan Netgear:172.16.215.XXX

hab auch probiert über eine normale DSL Verbindung per VPN Rauszukommen. Ging leider nicht weil der Router VPN blockt altes Modell 

Verschlüsselung und alles wird laut Router richtig ausgehandelt fehlt nur noch die Client IP weis aber nicht was ich eintragen muss. Automatisch beziehen geht leider nicht.


----------

